# HO SCALE: Tried 2 different layout programs, But still not getting what I want...



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

I have tried SCARM 3 different times and could not get the hang of it. So I have been using the trial version of AnyRail.

HO Scale:

I thought I would be able to get the mainline to do something besides an oval and have 2 trains going on different tracks on a 4x8 layout. But with a 22" min Radius, It is not looking so good.

So I thought about an L shape 8x12 layout. Again, with 22in Radius I can't even run the outline of the L shape.

PLEASE, Tell me I am doing something severely wrong! And possibly give me hints at solutions.

I know it will take time, lots of time, but at some point I want the layout to look busy, not a train going around in a circle.

At this moment, it is nonnegotiable, but I will be using NS ez track. In case you don't know, a little over a month ago, I was able to get these for $1.3x So I wiped them out. 

Based on the programs, Unless I just want trains to sit on the track with no power, I won't be able to use all the track I bought.

The Man Cave/ Train Room that I am building is 10x23, But I cannot give up much more space than 10x12 solely for the layout.

I have went through every post of " A Collection of Track Plans"
And over half of "Here are LAYOUTS of Forum Members" (still reading it), had to take a break, after almost 2hrs of reading on here, by eyes begin to start hurting. lol


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I know nothing about AnyRail, I'm a Scarm user, but did you try loading any sample layouts in it, and doing some changes to get used to the program to start with??
At one time there were quite a few downloadable layout plans from a place called Layout Depot...


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm with NinnJim. I tried both Scarm and AnyRail and can't get anywhere.

The concept of using CAD such as these seems very worthwhile, and I can usually hack my way through learning most any software, but these two elude me.

I don't mind paying for software to do the job if anyone has any suggestions for something more intuitive.


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Have tried a couple other software programs through the years and have ended up with SCARM being my 1st choice. Why not give it another try, you can even follow along with some tutorials. They start here; http://www.scarm.info/blog/category/tutorials-and-examples/page/4/ 

Would recommend when watching the tutorial to follow along on a different screen if you can, or pause the videos and do what was just shown _in the scale and track you plan on using_. If it doesn't work out, you can always 'rewind' the video to replay that part and try again.

As wvgca suggests, download a couple of layout designs and try them out. !why not some layouts designed with SCARM? A bunch are here; http://www.scarm.info/layouts/track_plans.php

Robert


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Anyrail and I find it the easiest of any of them to wrap your head around.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been using Anyrail for years, and find it simple and intuitive. Not trying to put you down, so don't take it that way.

I'm not sure I understand what problem you're having? Is it forming flex track or just getting a handle on how things work? Or are you bumping up against the 50 piece limit for the demo version?

Obviously, I can try to help here, or if you'd like to PM me with an e-mail address I can send you some Anyrail files to play around with. I can even try some rough designs for you, if you don't try to hold me to a schedule (life interferes too much when you do). Same goes for you, Deane!


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just getting a handle on how things work?


This would be the area I had trouble with. I only tried it one evening and got no further than putting a pices of flex track on the screen and moving it around like a confused snake.

This told me I don't have the slightest grasp of the basics which I need to learn before I have any chance of building a knowledge base.

Today, I'm installing a NCE decoder in an 30 year old Atlas S2. Success the first go around. Sure makes it run nice. Next will be to figure out installing a speaker and an NCE sound decoder. Not much room to play with, but I think I have it figured out.

I've haver to keep reminding myself that Model Railroading is a journey, not a destination. I keep trying to approach it as if it were a destination.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Deane Johnson said:


> This would be the area I had trouble with. I only tried it one evening and got no further than putting a pices of flex track on the screen and moving it around like a confused snake.
> 
> This told me I don't have the slightest grasp of the basics which I need to learn before I have any chance of building a knowledge base.


Your problem is that the program is very powerful, and allows you to modify every aspect of flex track to get it "just so". It can be tricky, especially on lower zoom levels, to select the ENTIRE piece of track rather than one of the control points which allow you to curve it. Remember, the UNDO key (or CTRL-z) is your best friend.

Try RIGHT clicking and selecting one of the 3 modes for flex (straight, curve, or easement).

Better still, try a few pieces of sectional track first, just to get the hang of connecting, copying, and pasting.

It's intuitive, but there is still a learning curve.

Good luck with your decoder installs!


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Decoder installed, model finished except for adding sound decoder which I have to purchase.

Meantime, I'm back to AnyRail. I'm just far enough in to be impressed. I found the on-line manual which is pretty nicely presented. Makes things simple. I hadn't found it before this PM.

Found how to specify my working space and now I'm trying to get my arms around flex track. I haven't figured out how to put a piece on the screen, but hopefully that's just around the corner.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Specify a track library to use . A library is simply a manufacturer's catalog of track pieces. Now adding a track piece is as simple as clicking on it (the number of libraries available is one of Anyrail's strengths).. Hover over the piece to see what it is. To add multiple pieces of the same type, you can also just cut and paste them.

When you add a piece of flex track, it is straight. Right click as I described above to shape it, or you can drag the end points or the pivot sliders (very powerful, but use with care).

It's also best to select a minimum radius, as well as setting the software to alert you when you excel that minimum (draws a red line down the center of the track). This is a hugely valuable tool which helps avoid fudging.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Is it possible to creat a "T" shaped space? I found makeing a basic rectangle simple, but I'd like to utilize a T shape to get the maximum trackage possible. The top section of the T would be useful for stoarage yards and industry. The bottom of the T would be the main running sections, about 7' wide and 11' long. I'm not finding a way to add an irregular shape to the layout. I know there must be a way.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The space you are creating is a digital work table, not the physical dimensions of the layout area. 

If that's what you want to do, set up your work space larger than your available space (I add an extra foot in each dimension), set grid lines (i like 3" spacing), then draw in the physical constraints using the line tool. You can make any conceivable geometric pattern, straight or curved, this way.

I usually ignore the room boundaries, unless they constrain the design in some way (other than limiting the space). I draw the track plan desired, THEN add a "surface" underneath it for the benchwork.

If your space isn't rectangular, draw a surface or a box, then right click on the line segments, select "Add point", and drag the point to where you want it. Repeat as desired until you have the shape you want. If you want a curved (elliptical) or round (arc of a circle) corner, use the intelligent menu bar at the top to select the appropriate corner type.


----------

